# IUI/IVF & Caffeine



## dizzikel

Hi Ladies,

I have just had my final IUI and was wondering if anyone has cut out tea and/or coffee. I am a big tea drinker (5/6 cups per day :coffee:) and have read this afternoon that it can interfere with implantation...so am now thinking that maybe I should stop!!

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi Dizzi, I have pretty much cut out coffee. Sometimes I have a cup on the weekends. I am now drinking green tea which has caffeine but only about 1/10th the amount as coffee and herbal teas. Not sure if this helps though since none of my IUIs have worked. My Dr recommends that if you are doing IVF that you have to cut out all caffeine so I imagine a similar recommendation goes for IUI?


----------



## dizzikel

Harvest2009 said:


> Hi Dizzi, I have pretty much cut out coffee. Sometimes I have a cup on the weekends. I am now drinking green tea which has caffeine but only about 1/10th the amount as coffee and herbal teas. Not sure if this helps though since none of my IUIs have worked. My Dr recommends that if you are doing IVF that you have to cut out all caffeine so I imagine a similar recommendation goes for IUI?

Thanks hun! I don't like herbal teas so will probably have to go down the decaf route. Given this is my last shot at IUI I thought I might try to do everything possible for it to work.... like you say it might not make a difference but at least I feel like I am doing something.


----------



## Springy

The naturopath wanted me to totally cut it out. I have an appointment with my OBGYN tomorrow and I am going to ask if this is something I should be doing as I only have one cup of coffee a day and I have cut out all pop so really my one cup (one espresso shot) is all I am having.

I am thinking that for August I will cut it out entirely and give myself ONE IUI with no caffeine. I know a LOT of women who drink coffee throughout and never have any issues.

Its up there with the exercise thing ... to cut it out or to keep it .... coffee cut it out or keep it?!?!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

My fertility doctor never insisted that I cut anything out. I am a tea-aholic ... I probably drink 2-3 glasses a day. Before my IUI (when I got prego with my daughter), I hadn't cut it out at all. In fact, I was drinking a Tea when they called me with my BETA results. Eek. Of course, once I knew I was prego for real, I cut it out completely for 9 months. 

Yet, after doing some research, caffeine does affect fertility IF consumed in HIGH amounts.

_What exactly constitutes a "high amount?" In Dr. Gray's study, anything over 300 milligrams per day, which is the equivalent to about two 8-ounce cups of drip-brewed coffee, four 8-ounce cups of tea (hot or iced), nine caffeinated sodas, or 15 ounces of dark chocolate. _

I probably should cut mine back to 1 or 2 cups daily .... and decaf still contains 4-20mg of caffeine. I know there is some conflict if Herbal Tea is okay during pregnancy. 

I loved Hibiscus tea when I was prego. Totally an acquired taste, but I loved it with a muffin :)


----------



## JaniceT

My FS told me to stop taking caffeine during the cycle and also the 2WW. Only after that was I allowed 2 cups per day.


----------



## Springy

PCOSMomToOne said:


> My fertility doctor never insisted that I cut anything out. I am a tea-aholic ... I probably drink 2-3 glasses a day. Before my IUI (when I got prego with my daughter), I hadn't cut it out at all. In fact, I was drinking a Tea when they called me with my BETA results. Eek. Of course, once I knew I was prego for real, I cut it out completely for 9 months.
> 
> Yet, after doing some research, caffeine does affect fertility IF consumed in HIGH amounts.
> 
> _What exactly constitutes a "high amount?" In Dr. Gray's study, anything over 300 milligrams per day, which is the equivalent to about two 8-ounce cups of drip-brewed coffee, four 8-ounce cups of tea (hot or iced), nine caffeinated sodas, or 15 ounces of dark chocolate. _
> 
> I probably should cut mine back to 1 or 2 cups daily .... and decaf still contains 4-20mg of caffeine. I know there is some conflict if Herbal Tea is okay during pregnancy.
> 
> I loved Hibiscus tea when I was prego. Totally an acquired taste, but I loved it with a muffin :)

I just calculated what I drink in a day ..... if I went back to my Grande Americano which is 3 shots it is still under the 300 mg/day at 267 mg AND I am now doing 2/3 decaf and it is only 105 mg in a cup. The drip coffee is stronger than their espresso! 

Thanks for the 300 mg / day tip :)


----------



## Springy

Just found this on babycentre.ca

After reviewing all the available evidence in 2001, the Organisation of Teratology Information Services based in the US and Canada concluded that: "Low to moderate caffeine consumption (less than 200mg per day) does not seem to reduce a woman's chance of becoming pregnant." 

If you're receiving fertility treatment then reducing your caffeine intake could help. There is clearer evidence that caffeine reduces the chance of success for women trying to have a baby using assisted reproductive technologies, such as IVF.


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks ladies! My FS has not even mentioned giving up caffeine to me so I was a little surprised when I started researching this afternoon. I will bare the figures in mind.

Springy: Giving up exercise & now caffeine ....what is my life coming to lol! Thank you for the info you have posted :)


----------



## Springy

dizzikel said:


> Thanks ladies! My FS has not even mentioned giving up caffeine to me so I was a little surprised when I started researching this afternoon. I will bare the figures in mind.
> 
> Springy: Giving up exercise & now caffeine ....what is my life coming to lol! Thank you for the info you have posted :)

Try adding all dairy, all pop AND she wanted ZERO alcohol .... I was like so you are asking me to give up pop, chocolate, coffee AND wine - whats the point in living?!?!?!

I always gave up booze in my tww but enjoyed my wine before ovulation!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! My FS has not even mentioned giving up caffeine to me so I was a little surprised when I started researching this afternoon. I will bare the figures in mind.
> 
> Springy: Giving up exercise & now caffeine ....what is my life coming to lol! Thank you for the info you have posted :)
> 
> Try adding all dairy, all pop AND she wanted ZERO alcohol .... I was like so you are asking me to give up pop, chocolate, coffee AND wine - whats the point in living?!?!?!
> 
> I always gave up booze in my tww but enjoyed my wine before ovulation!!!Click to expand...

Hmmmmm..... fun times!! It is just unrealistic to give up everything, isn't it?! TTC is hard enough without giving up everything we enjoy.


----------



## Bepaisley

I asked my dr about having tea and told me it was fine, but no sugar, so I usually have sugar free vanilla chais....it's mostly milk anyways. Ur dr said no dairy?? Why, I've never heard that...


----------



## Springy

Bepaisley said:


> I asked my dr about having tea and told me it was fine, but no sugar, so I usually have sugar free vanilla chais....it's mostly milk anyways. Ur dr said no dairy?? Why, I've never heard that...

Not the Dr the Naturopath - from what she said dairy products thicken your mucus hence cutting it out ....


----------



## sarahincanada

I drink 4-5 teas per day with milk and sugar :blush: I dont drink coffee or alcohol, and it would be really hard to give my teas up. I am slowly trying to cut down. I also like coke, but dont have any during ovulation / in the 2WW.

Bepaisley why no sugar? I know its not good for you generally but why when TTC.

I had posted a study in the over 35 folder that said theres a link to caffeine and the egg not being pushed down the tubes as the little muscles that push it along are weakened with caffeine. now obviously loads of people who drink tea and coffee get pregnant, but if we are having trouble might be something to look at. found it, here it is

"Caffeine may hamper fertility in women by relaxing the muscles of the fallopian tube, which brings the eggs from the ovaries to the womb."

https://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43182053...womens_health/


----------



## Bepaisley

Actually I have PCOS so that's why no sugar, I've also heard it contributes to causing cysts but I dunno if that's in general or just for ppl with PCOS. I have tea about every other day, but I checked the amount of caffeine and there's hardly any in there, so I'm hoping its ok. I also already don't have much dairy so thats good to know...


----------

